# Cat show rosette Display Hanger



## Allweathers (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey what do you do with your rosettes ? 

Found a great website displayyourrosettes.com great rosette display hangers


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

I know people who've made similar displays, or they fix netting along one wall and hang the rosettes on there.

I've got many of mine on the loungeroom wall with blu-tak, the rest are in boxes under the bed.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

I had mine made by them


----------



## Tillytiller (Mar 8, 2014)

Love mine!!!


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

We've only been to a few shows, so we don't have too many to display, but I have them on a pin board. The board itself is now covered in photo's of all of our pets and a few family pictures.


----------



## Polski (Mar 16, 2014)

LouiseH said:


> We've only been to a few shows, so we don't have too many to display, but I have them on a pin board. The board itself is now covered in photo's of all of our pets and a few family pictures.


I love your display board, did you make it or buy it? I'm not one for photo frames but something like that would be perfect


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Not cat ones, but I have mine pinned onto curtain heading tape. As a cheapy-but-flexible option.


----------



## Quinzell (Mar 14, 2011)

Polski said:


> I love your display board, did you make it or buy it? I'm not one for photo frames but something like that would be perfect


Thank you  I made it....one of the first "crafty" things I ever did and I am pleased with the results. It was actually dead easy to do too....I followed the instructions on this blog.

Mary Poppins


----------



## Allweathers (Jun 4, 2014)

I love mine too only 8.99 think it's cheep


----------

